# X goes blank when MX510 Mouse is connected.Then Keybrd stops

## ashayh

Everything was fine. Then I installed Xorg.. and everything was fine untill I messed around with imwheel .

I made NO changes to xorg.conf . (or any other confs)

But I was trying to make imwheel and xmodmap work on X startup.

Now X goes  blank  when my MX510 Mouse is connected. And I cant use the keyboard either ! Have to hard reset. Now get this: If I remove my mouse kdm/gdm start perfectly.A Generic PS2 mouse that I have is detected and works (although it works erratically).

You'd think "hardware problem!!" .... but no .. the MX510 works in WinXP and in Knoppix perfectly.

cat /dev/mouse works in CLI. I've also removed all references to imwheel nd xmodmap.Theres no crash because I can see the machine from Windows and SSH to it.

Heres my Input section in xorg.conf : (although I never touched it before the problem)

```
Section "InputDevice"

Identifier "Mouse1"

Driver "mouse"

#Option "CorePointer"

Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"  ( Also tried IMPS/2 PS/2)

Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0" (Also tried psaux /input/mice )

Option "Buttons" "7"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

#Tried enabling-disabling following lines and changing parameters

Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

Option "Resolution" "400"

Option "SampleRate" "800"

EndSection

```

The Xorg log has nothing that I can figure out. Here it is. And I'm using kernel 2.6.7 from kernel.org.

Any ideas ?

----------

## ashayh

Any one ?   :Confused: 

----------

## nx12

I think you should post some excerpts of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and full xorg.conf.

Thats what I have in mouse config:

```
    Identifier   "MouseMX500"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol"      "evdev"

    Option      "Dev Name"      "B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"

    Option      "Dev Phys"      "usb-*/input0"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

    Option   "Buttons"   "10"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "9 10"

    Option "Resolution"   "800"

```

----------

## ashayh

 *Quote:*   

> I think you should post some excerpts of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and full xorg.conf. 

 

I've posted the Xorg log. (The web page title says xorg.conf, but its the Xorg log)

I'll post the conf when I get home...but there is really nothing fancy in it. Nor did I change anything. Also like I said removing the mouse or connecting another mouse makes Xorg load properly.

Can you tell me how you installed the "evdev" protocol with Xorg ?

----------

## nx12

Yes, it doesn't seems to be xorg.conf problem. 

May be it's kernel problem? I had some issues with 2.6.7 kernel and nvidia driver so I still use 2.6.5. Though I'm not sure if it helps..  :Confused: 

----------

